# Special picnic for Type 1 diabetes patients - Worcester, June 25th 2015



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2015)

PATIENTS in Worcestershire with type one diabetes are being invited to attend a special picnic next week.

The event at Worcester Woods County Park on Thursday, June 25 will begin at 6.30pm and has been organised by Worcestershire Acute Hospitals NHS Trust to create an informal environment where patients can meet others living with the same condition.

http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/news/13337253.Special_picnic_for_diabetes_patients/


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2015)

What a good idea!


----------

